# Honey Ma Gold Ale



## Stouter (28/6/17)

Had one of these Ales at Great Leap Brewing in Beijing a few days ago and was impressed. It'll be a while before I can return for a taste and I liked the idea of using Sichuan peppercorns and honey in an ale, thought it's another to try brewing. Somehow it tasted just right.
Not much info to go on other than that it's a golden Ale, light-medium body, 6.3%, and IBU is 14.
Most of this I reckon I can pin down into something which might not be spot on to the original, but drinkable, and there's plenty of info using honey I can find. But the Sichuan peppers has me.

A pamphlet I got from the bar eludes to a special process for the Sichuan peppers which the brewer found out after talking to a local cook who uses them in his chicken wings.
Any suggestions for what this process might be?


----------



## Lionman (29/6/17)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=115194

5-7 grams added at around 5-10mins left on the boil. I would probably rehydrate them first if you are using dried ones.

Sounds interesting, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Stouter (29/6/17)

Cheers Lionman. 
I can't get this link opened yet, shitty wifi connection in remote rural China ATM, but I'll check it out tomorrow.
I assumed there might be more to it than just a late boil addition, though I'll be sure to read up on the link and research some more.
The missus seems to think the boil is the go, and maybe a post ferment/dry hop type addition might work. She has more experience with them than me.


----------

